# White Oak Balusters



## Vern Tator (Oct 10, 2012)

Got some great white oak from Mike the other day and turned some balusters for a building here in Seattle.
[attachment=11934]
The oak worked great. They will be picked up on Friday and I will probably post the left over 1 3/4" square pieces when they are gone. These pieces are 23 1/4" long and as you can see, just barely fit on my shortbed Vicmarc.
[attachment=11935]
I think if I am really careful I could get a 24" piece between centers. Their website says I can get 19.75, so hanging out get me a bit more.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow that was quick and they look perfect Vern.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 10, 2012)

REALLY nice job Vern! Are those freehand or done on a duplicator? 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2012)

Those are freehand IMO because they are not EXACTLY alike but they are superbly well done if freehand. I couldn't even get close.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 10, 2012)

Fantastic! I've had very limited experience with this type of turning, and I found it to be pretty darn difficult... I have an enormous amount of respect for folks like you who can do this type of work so well! Kudos!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 10, 2012)

Those all look really nice and uniform, don't think I could ever replicate mine enough to be that close but you really matched them up nicely.

That's the same lathe that I use regularly at school! I'm not going to lie, i've had to do a few of the "hanging over the edge tailstock" maneuvers as well, this makes me feel better that I'm not the only one who's tried it.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 10, 2012)

Yah, I guess I was letting it all hang out. They are hand duplicated. I own a duplicator, but it's a small one. It fits my Jet mini and I used it to turn pawns for my grandson's chess set. A chess set has 16 pawns and without a duplicator it would have driven me nuts. I actually found a lathe with duplicator on Craigs list for about $300, but decided to do it the old fashion way.
The first 2 or 3 were pretty fun, but then there were the rest of them. I had one bead break when I turned it, so I wasted one of them. I figure I got off light with only one that wouldn't pass muster, and if push came to shove, I could have fixed it.


----------



## brown down (Oct 11, 2012)

hey vern
are those clamps holding sand paper????
outstanding idea and i may be stealing that from you 
i am always looking for my paper under a mound of saw chips 
nice turnings by the way


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> hey vern
> are those clamps holding sand paper????
> outstanding idea and i may be stealing that from you
> i am always looking for my paper under a mound of saw chips
> nice turnings by the way


I like to keep stuff close and easy to find, so I have my sandpaper, CA glue, and finish close. It all sits on top of my aircleaner.
[attachment=11946]


----------

